# Démarrer un Performa 5300 sur Cd



## patch051 (24 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,et bon Noël

Je me suis fait nu petit cadeau nostalgia :je viens d'exhumer du fin fond d'un placard un Performa 5300 qui s'alllume encore, j'ai plein de Cd et j'aimerais me faire une petite séance de jeux rétro.
Il s'allume bien mais ne démarre pas sur le disque dur (icône de disquette avec un *?* clignotant. J'ai le Cd de réinstallation mais rein ne se passe quand je l'insère. Il me semble qu'il faut appuyer sur une combinaison de touches ; j'en ai essayé quelques unes mais sans trouver la bonne. Qui se souviendrait de la manip ?


----------



## Invité (24 Décembre 2021)

Normalement la touche "c"


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Normalement la touche "c"


Je peux me tromper, mais il me semble bien que non, les touches "C" et "alt" ne fonctionnent que sur les Mac "new world", ceux avec l'open firmware. À cette époque, c'était différent, un peu comme sur les PC, si le CD contenait un système bootable, le Mac démarrait dessus, donc, mon pronostic est que le lecteur CD est H.S.

Seule solution de rechange sur ce modèle : connecter un disque SCSI bootable, le système inspecte tous les disques lorsqu'il ne trouve pas de système valide sur le disque désigné à la PRam comme disque de démarrage.

EDIT : Il doit aussi être possible de créer une disquette de démarrage avec un système 7.5.3 ou 7.5.5 minimal et l'outil "SOS disque".


----------



## Gwen (24 Décembre 2021)

Il me semble bine que j'ai démarré mon Mac 5200 de l'époque avec la touche C. 

De quand date les Mac ayant l'open firmware.


----------



## Invité (25 Décembre 2021)

Je sais que sur mon 4400  en 9.1, c'est "c" au chime pour booter sur un Cd.

J'ai démarré un LC II sur des disques externes (dans un boitier de graveur en SCSI) il y a peu, et là je crois que c'était en choisissant le disque depuis le TdB "démarrage"


----------



## dandu (25 Décembre 2021)

C'est bien C, mais il faut juste espérer que c'est le lecteur de CD d'origine et que le CD avec l'OS est un original (ou a été gravé correctement). Ca reste assez capricieux en pratique.

Et de fait, ça peut démarrer seul du CD s'il n'y a pas d'OS valable sur le disque dur et que le CD est bien bootable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> De quand date les Mac ayant l'open firmware.



Pour les Mac de bureau : premier iMac et G3 "blanc/bleu", pour les portables : Wallstreet et PDQ avaient l'Open Firmware mais en Rom, donc non upgradable, à partir du Lombard, ils avaient la version "upgradable".


----------



## dandu (27 Décembre 2021)

Bien avant en fait. L'Open Firmware, c'est dispo dès la seconde génération de PowerPC (en gros, les x200). Y a pas nécessairement d'interface disponible (l'accès en ligne de commande est pas dispo sur les premiers, faut passer par le port série). Je l'utilise souvent sur le G3 Beige pour des tests et j'ai même utilisé celui de la Pippin (qui date de 1996).

Ce qui date des iMac et des G3 Blanc/Bleu, c'est le "New ROM", donc une ROM stockée sur le disque dur et liée à lOS, au lieu d'une ROM matérielle. 

Mais le démarrage sur le CD, c'est de toute façon plus ancien, y a pas mal de Mac 68K qui peuvent le faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Mais le démarrage sur le CD, c'est de toute façon plus ancien, y a pas mal de Mac 68K qui peuvent le faire.


Ça, c'est certain, mais je croyais me rappeler qu'à l'époque, il suffisait de mettre un CD bootable dans le lecteur pour que le Mac démarre dessus (comme pour les disquettes, en somme), faudra que je ressorte mon 1400 (le seul de mes vieux clous à avoir un lecteur CD) pour me rafraîchir la mémoire.


----------

